# Toyota Truck Mount



## plowin boy

I have a Western Unimount truck mount for a 1984 and newer Toyota 4Runner or 4X4 pickup for sale. If anyone is interested please contact me. [email protected]


----------



## fulltiltwill

So that should fit an 85 extra cab 4x4 correct?
How much?
Thanks Adam


----------



## plowin boy

sorry, sold


----------



## Tang

fulltiltwill,

I have the same Toyota mount. I purchased it for my '85 Toyota truck with the intention of mounting a 6.5' Western Unimount. Never purchased the plow and later sold the truck. I did have this mounted on my truck and I believe I still have the bolts for mounting. Let me know if your interested.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## fulltiltwill

Hey Shane Call me 517-719-2322
thanks Adam


----------



## pondguy22

*Need a Meyer mount for my '88 Toyota 4x4 P/U*



Tang;299294 said:


> fulltiltwill,
> 
> I have the same Toyota mount. I purchased it for my '85 Toyota truck with the intention of mounting a 6.5' Western Unimount. Never purchased the plow and later sold the truck. I did have this mounted on my truck and I believe I still have the bolts for mounting. Let me know if your interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


I have a meyers E 47 pump and 6' plow blade that I need a mount for if anyone has one! The truck is a 1988 4x4 Toyota Pickup Ext. cab. I am interested in any mount that fits this truck.

email me at: *[email protected]*


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Tang;299294 said:


> fulltiltwill,
> 
> I have the same Toyota mount. I purchased it for my '85 Toyota truck with the intention of mounting a 6.5' Western Unimount. Never purchased the plow and later sold the truck. I did have this mounted on my truck and I believe I still have the bolts for mounting. Let me know if your interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


Is this still available? Price


----------



## Tang

G.M.Landscaping;739282 said:


> Is this still available? Price


Sorry - no longer available, sold it some time ago.


----------

